# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Is it possible to get a completely black ball python?

## Codejunky

Basically the opposite of a leucistic ball python.

*Albinism* refers only to the reduction in melanin, where as *Leucism* refers to the reduction in all types of pigmentation.

*Melanism* refers to the increase in melanin, resulting in much darker pigmentation.

Following that thought..

*Abundism* refers to excessive amount of dark pigmentation.


Has anyone attempted or managed to breed an all-black ball python?

Is it at all possible?

----------


## Matt K

Super Cinnamons and Super Black Pastels are both all black. A Cinnamon Black Pastel will also be a black animal.

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## T&C Exotics

When I read this post I though more along the lines of 100% black like the belly as well. So as to that I think it may be possible but as far as I know no one has done this yet.

----------


## NorthernRegius

Look a My ICON or here's a bigger pic:



Her belly & ringer mark are both white though.

----------


## Oxylepy

Aside from the belly the super IanG line Black Pastels tend to be completely one shade (aka no splotching and very rich in their darkness) black.

----------


## Beardedragon

> When I read this post I though more along the lines of 100% black like the belly as well. So as to that I think it may be possible but as far as I know no one has done this yet.


I no not think that there is any ball morphs that Belly color changes compleatly to one color other than whats there naturally.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> Look a My ICON or here's a bigger pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Her belly & ringer mark are both white though.


Deb, Christmas is coming so when should I expect that snake to arrive?  :Very Happy:

----------


## BPelizabeth

> Look a My ICON or here's a bigger pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Her belly & ringer mark are both white though.


not to be a dork....but is she a black cinni or a super black pastel.  I have never seen one like this in person.  Beautiful snake....I love the iridescent coloring and the white around her mouth...so cool.

----------


## Mike Schultz

Best bet is to try for a super black pastel- while not completely black they are "blacker" than super cinnamons at least.

----------


## NorthernRegius

> Deb, Christmas is coming so when should I expect that snake to arrive?


She is for sale, listed on my Web-site.  :Wink: 




> not to be a dork....but is she a black cinni or a super black pastel.  I have never seen one like this in person.  Beautiful snake....I love the iridescent coloring and the white around her mouth...so cool.


She's a Super BLACK




> Best bet is to try for a super black pastel- while not completely black they are "blacker" than super cinnamons at least.


I totally agree & here's another coupl of pic of my girl- she is really quite dark!

----------


## SKOOT3R

I am looking to buy a super black pastel like the ones above as well as an all white super fire. I want the all black animal as well as the all white one  :Smile: . anyone have any ideas where i can find them and about how much they cost?

Lemme know!

----------


## JMinILM

Suma's, the super mahogany, are also all black. They also have the added benefit of less birth defects than super black pastels.

----------


## kylearmbar

A super fire male might run you 800 and a female close to 1500, also ones with no yellow or alot are the most expensive,

----------


## ticktock

NorthernRegius she is a beauty. How much does that phase run?

----------


## Pythonfriend

i guess if you want to go even darker, you need to stack more darkening genes on top of each other. like a super mahogany black pastel (assuming they are not allelic).

but super black pastels are really quite good.

----------


## satomi325

Zombie Thread Alert.

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> A super fire male might run you 800 and a female close to 1500, also ones with no yellow or alot are the most expensive,


You can get males for under $800 and females for under $1,000...

----------


## coldbloodaddict

> I am looking to buy a super black pastel like the ones above as well as an all white super fire. I want the all black animal as well as the all white one . anyone have any ideas where i can find them and about how much they cost?
> 
> Lemme know!


Kingsnake.com as ads for both...

----------


## grcforce327

> I no not think that there is any ball morphs that Belly color changes compleatly to one color other than whats there naturally.


Wrong!

----------


## Zach Spyker

Don't know if the op is still watching but this is an idea for anyone one comes across this thread as did I ,google searching.

Spotnose tend to have really black blacks,background color as well as leopards so try for a super Cinny or super black pastel spotnose or leopard super Cinny/BP

----------

